
Show HN: TermAlert – Receive a text when a terminal command finishes - maxsun
http://termalert.me
======
maxsun
Constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated! I'm relatively new to
website development and put this together in a couple of days.

For an example usage, I used it to alert me when a slow program for finding
prime numbers had finished.

~~~
raidan
Interesting concept, but an unauthenticated SMS gateway might not be a good
idea. I hope there is throttling and other means of abuse prevention in place.

~~~
maxsun
Do you think a simple "stop sending me messages" would be enough for abuse
prevention?

------
saghm
Is the source code for this available somewhere? I'm curious about how exactly
you're sending the text messages, and I can't really tell anything from a
quick glance at the binaries included in the zip.

~~~
maxsun
I'm using Twilio and a simple API I wrote for formatting the messages, both of
which are connected to TermAlert.me.

